# Stopped dado help



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

I have some stopped dados to do soon. I recall seeing some suggestions, simple jigs etc. for stopped dados in the Forum in months past but can't find them. Any quick help, links etc. would be appreciated. I'd done dados and even made a jig, but stopped dados is something new. You'll have to chisel out a bit at the end to make it square, won't you?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I did find one link from Bj that might help you:

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2711-dado-jig-plunge-router.html?highlight=dado+jig

and here is another:

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/654-router-adjustable-dado-jig.html?highlight=dado+jig

Hope these help.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Thank you George. That is one of the things I remembered. I shall proceed to study it and THEN maybe go to work, instead of the way I USUALLY do it! I am working on a little cross-cut sled. Maybe I'll post a pix of it when I'm done.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Your very welcome Birch. Please do post some pix when you are finished. Maybe it will give others ideas. A picture is worth a thousand words.

Just a suggestion:
In the future, when you want to find something specific on the forum, use the RouterForums.com search box at the top of the page. For example I found the two links for you by typing in "dado jig". Hope this helps.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

George. Got the dados cut just fine. And I DID try the search feature a couple times but maybe it was just being tempermental at the time. The project is rolling right along. Even if I DID have a work piece slip, creating a rather serpentine dado. Would have made for a most interesting piece if I had been able to create a shelf with that shape to it! HA! All is well. Thanks again.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL  Serpentine dado?.... hummmm maybe you could start a new school of design with that.


----------

